# Idiot inconsiderate neighbours



## thepilotswife

So, we got some new neighbours a few weeks ago, not directly next to us, but behind us and 1 house over. Last night, they decided to have an all night karoke party OUTSIDE until 6am. I'm sorry, but I do not want to listen to a bunch of drunk English people singing to WHAM!, ABBA and Boyzone at 3am! The people who live directly next to them(and directly behind us) have a baby, a little baby. It's just incredibly rude.

:mad2: 

I could maybe, maybe understand if it was on a Friday or Saturday night- but a Wednesday? Some of us have to get up for work! I'm going to leave a nasty note and if they do it again, I'm calling the police.


----------



## Benny Dorm

Just you wait until they buy a nice big dog!


----------



## silvers

The Police were probably there singing along.


----------



## thepilotswife

silvers said:


> The Police were probably there singing along.


 They were, actually!


----------



## stephanie

How about some ear plugs?


----------



## siobhanwf

You should have asked why weren't you invited!

A neighbourly invitation would have been the polite thing to pass out


----------



## nandnjudge2

siobhanwf said:


> You should have asked why weren't you invited!
> 
> A neighbourly invitation would have been the polite thing to pass out


Better still they should have told you in advance so that you can go away for a nice romantic night and return after all the noise had gone


----------



## siobhanwf

nandnjudge2 said:


> Better still they should have told you in advance so that you can go away for a nice romantic night and return after all the noise had gone



Now that is a solution I LIKE!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## b7fry

thepilotswife said:


> So, we got some new neighbours a few weeks ago, not directly next to us, but behind us and 1 house over. Last night, they decided to have an all night karoke party OUTSIDE until 6am. I'm sorry, but I do not want to listen to a bunch of drunk English people singing to WHAM!, ABBA and Boyzone at 3am! The people who live directly next to them(and directly behind us) have a baby, a little baby. It's just incredibly rude.
> 
> :mad2:
> 
> I could maybe, maybe understand if it was on a Friday or Saturday night- but a Wednesday? Some of us have to get up for work! I'm going to leave a nasty note and if they do it again, I'm calling the police.


Oh dear not a very good start for new neighbours, have you actually met them?
We all have parties that sometimes get a bit out of hand and noisy, I agree the mid of the week is a bit much. I don't think leaving a nasty note is the right way to go, it'll only add fuel to the fire. Why not knock the door and tell them how you feel.


----------



## fquinas

We all have that kind of stories sometimes... Try to ask them carefully to put music down. If it doesn't work, well, call the police, you don't need to identify yourself when you call to the police station so.... 

good luck with your neighbours!


----------



## siobhanwf

fquinas said:


> We all have that kind of stories sometimes... Try to ask them carefully to put music down. If it doesn't work, well, call the police, you don't need to identify yourself when you call to the police station so....
> 
> good luck with your neighbours!


  I think Erin said that the police were AT the party


----------



## b7fry

siobhanwf said:


> I think Erin said that the police were AT the party


Ha ha how funny would that be.
Jean


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



thepilotswife said:


> So, we got some new neighbours a few weeks ago, not directly next to us, but behind us and 1 house over. Last night, they decided to have an all night karoke party OUTSIDE until 6am. I'm sorry, but I do not want to listen to a bunch of drunk English people singing to WHAM!, ABBA and Boyzone at 3am! The people who live directly next to them(and directly behind us) have a baby, a little baby. It's just incredibly rude.
> 
> :mad2:
> 
> I could maybe, maybe understand if it was on a Friday or Saturday night- but a Wednesday? Some of us have to get up for work! I'm going to leave a nasty note and if they do it again, I'm calling the police.


There is an old Saying " When in Rome " also " Do unto other " don't get mad get Even

Good luck

Peter


----------



## b7fry

fquinas said:


> We all have that kind of stories sometimes... Try to ask them carefully to put music down. If it doesn't work, well, call the police, you don't need to identify yourself when you call to the police station so....
> 
> good luck with your neighbours!


Am sure we're all interested to knowhow it ended with your neighbours from hell!!
Amicably I hope.
Jean


----------



## thepilotswife

b7fry said:


> Am sure we're all interested to knowhow it ended with your neighbours from hell!!
> Amicably I hope.
> Jean


They've been quiet since that evening. I'm hoping that it doesn't happen again-my neighbors across the street, who speak a little English, mentioned it to me the other day. Apparently, someone did talk to them about their loud party the day after.


----------



## b7fry

thepilotswife said:


> They've been quiet since that evening. I'm hoping that it doesn't happen again-my neighbors across the street, who speak a little English, mentioned it to me the other day. Apparently, someone did talk to them about their loud party the day after.


Glad it got sorted without everyone falling out, a couple of our neighbours are a bit frosty with each other and its very awkward at times. Life is far too short.
Jean


----------



## cieloytierra

This is the kind of situation I dread!! Hi to all by the way, I'm new here. I want to move out of Spain because of the same situation... the problem are not English BUT Spanish! I have never known people so loud and noisy. We are looking to buy in Portugal but NOT neighbour even near us. Plenty of land around us, that's what we are looking for....of course, then there is always a down side to everything..too much land means too much work! but hey, when one is not a young chicken anymore, peace es needed.

CierloyTierra


----------



## siobhanwf

cieloytierra said:


> This is the kind of situation I dread!! Hi to all by the way, I'm new here. I want to move out of Spain because of the same situation... the problem are not English BUT Spanish! I have never known people so loud and noisy. We are looking to buy in Portugal but NOT neighbour even near us. Plenty of land around us, that's what we are looking for....of course, then there is always a down side to everything..too much land means too much work! but hey, when one is not a young chicken anymore, peace es needed.
> 
> CierloyTierra



Welcome to the Forum Cierloy. Hope you find what you are looking for in Portugal


----------

